# [SOLVED] Should I bother to overclock?



## Readycheck (Mar 24, 2014)

Should I overclock?

*RAM* - 8GB (2x4GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance
*PSU* - 650W XFX XXX P1-650X-XXB9, Hybrid M
*Case* - Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium G
*Processor* - Intel Core i5 4670K, S 1150, Haswel
*MOBO* - MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming, Intel Z87
*GFX* - 2GB MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozr Gaming

From what I can tell, my MOBO and GFX card have easy options to overclock them both, but is it worth it with my current setup, and what benefit will it be? Would it be better to just leave the system as it is, to avoid unnecessary strain, or would I see some results with a slight overclock?

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Should I bother to overclock?*

There really isn't a need to overclock these days but I always do it, as you will see I have a couple of guides in the overclocking section.

You can overclock if you want, but it will only really help marginally in graphic intensive and cpu intensive games. It is more noticeable in benchmarking.

Your cpu should be capable of around 4.4 and above but you must have an aftermarket cooler you cant do it with the normal stock cooler.

There is no need in a slight overclock you either overclock as much as you can push to or you do not.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should I bother to overclock?*

Np performance gain will be seen, other than in bench marks, OC'ing a 3.4GHz CPU or a 760 GPU.
Leave as is and enjoy with no concerns.


----------



## Readycheck (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Should I bother to overclock?*

Appreciated. I'll leave it be then. 2 friends of mine said pretty much the same thing.

Thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should I bother to overclock?*

Wise friends. :smile:
You're welcome.


----------

